# Keyhole surgery for dogs?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I understand it is possible to spay a bitch using keyhole surgery. Has anyone any experience of this. The vet apparently takes just the ovaries out. What happens to the uterus? All those years ago when I was a vet nurse the worse bit of a bitch spay was tying off the stump where the uterus was removed, so that is obviously better if they just remove the ovaries or is it??


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never heard of keyhole surgery but our vet knew our bitches were Show dogs and operated accordingly.

They kept the size of the cut to a minimum and then stitched them up in a particular way to minimise any sign of the operation.


----------

